# Do I need to soak shelled hemp seeds?



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I know one should normally soak or sprout seeds. But, from what I recall, the phytates are concentrated in the skins or hulls. So, do I need to soak raw, hulled hemp seeds?


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I've never thought to sprout hemp seeds...I just sprinkle some over foods I want to add it too like my cereal, in pancakes, in yogurt ect.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

They can't be sprouted. That's why they hull them. Our paternalistic government requires that hemp seeds be rendered non-viable in order to be imported. We wouldn't want folks using them to grow illicit plots of an innocuous plant that just happens to be related pot... *sigh*


----------

